
Binomial Heap in OCaml - jacksontale
http://typeocaml.com/2015/03/17/binomial-heap/
======
adultSwim
I highly recommend Purely Functional Data Structures by Chris Okasaki. It
really opened my mind when I was starting out in functional programming.
Highly relevant to many modern problems.

~~~
WaxProlix
Anyone know of an online reference with this sort of material? Not huge on
book collecting these days, and freer is better.

~~~
jlarocco
Oksaki's thesis, the basis for the book, is available online for free:

[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf)

The book itself is available on Kindle.

~~~
WaxProlix
Awesome.

------
jzelinskie
While reading this, did anyone else realize that this is basically formatted
like a white paper, but made to be far more approachable? It reminds me a bit
of this[0] presentation from Bret Victor.

[0]:
[http://worrydream.com/#!/MediaForThinkingTheUnthinkable](http://worrydream.com/#!/MediaForThinkingTheUnthinkable)

------
zvrba
That was an awesomely formatted webpage! Which toolkit did the author use, and
what were diagrams drawn with?

